
Hands-On with Apple's 'ARKit' Augmented Reality Demo for Developers - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/20/apple-arkit-demo-hands-on/
======
valuearb
ARKit is amazing. But it's still a little ahead of hardware, you need a 6s/5se
or faster, or IPad Pro/2017 IPad.

